# Cool mouth feeling



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (26/5/16)

Hi All
Gonna try my hand at DIY soon and found this recipe. Seems easy enough for a DIY beginner.



My question is, has anyone had success with this recipe or the like?
Also, what would I need to add to get that cool mouth feeling without making it minty? I'm after the same mouth feeling you get when vaping Paulies - Pistachio Ice Cream

Thanks


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

That looks close to Mustard Milk, which has been a huge favourite on here. Was the Best Recipe 2014 on Reddit. Find it here: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/33ns4t/mustard_milk_or_strawberries_and_cream_the/

Not sure if a cooling effect here would be good, but you could probably try 0.5 % Koolada.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/5/16)

To get the cool mouth feel, use Koolada at less that 1%

Regards to the recipe, have you tried Mustard Milk - imo still one of the best Strawberry Creams

*Mustard Milk*
TFA Strawberry 6%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 8%

You could add say 0.6% Koolada for coolness.

TFA Strawberry Ripe works well at 10%, but I think anything more than 8% for the Ice Cream is a waste. Also 2% Sweetener is a lot!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caveman (26/5/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Hi All
> Gonna try my hand at DIY soon and found this recipe. Seems easy enough for a DIY beginner.
> View attachment 55582
> 
> ...



I have been doing DIY for a few months. In my (limited) experience 20% is a lot of flavor. That TFA Sweetner is a coil killer of note so just keep that in mind as well also Strawberry Ripe is already pretty sweet. I would probably try that without the sweetener first.. There is a similar recipe here https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/33ns4t/mustard_milk_or_strawberries_and_cream_the/ which is a very simple strawberry and cream flavor and it has gotten really good reviews. Not sure where you got that recipe from, but mustard milk is great. I am sure many DIY'ers on this forum could tell you about it.

For the cooling effect you are looking for Koolada. It gives the cold mouth feel without altering the flavor. I use between 1 drop per 10ml and 1% in my mixes depending on what I am looking for.

Just as an added hint, when starting out do not substitute flavors in recipes unless you know the flavors well. More often than not it turns out terrible. I have thrown away many a promising recipe due to that mistake.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

Lol, SNAP - within one minute of each other you have more or less the same answer from 3 members. Is that not awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (26/5/16)

Lol... 

It is THE answer though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (26/5/16)

Thanks @Andre @rogue zombie @Caveman 
I'll try the suggested Mustard Milk instead. 
I'll make a batch without the Koolada and a smaller batch with. 

Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Thanks @Andre @rogue zombie @Caveman
> I'll try the suggested Mustard Milk instead.
> I'll make a batch without the Koolada and a smaller batch with.
> 
> Thanks again


Great stuff. Let us know.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (26/5/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Let us know.



One more thing....
If I wanted maybe a peaches and cream type of thing, would it be as simple as just swapping the TFA Strawberry with a peach concentrate?


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> One more thing....
> If I wanted maybe a peaches and cream type of thing, would it be as simple as just swapping the TFA Strawberry with a peach concentrate?


I have no idea at this stage of my DIY journey - just jumped out of the blocks. Am sure someone more experienced shall help us out. Peaches and cream is one I would also like to mix in the not too distant future.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (26/5/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> One more thing....
> If I wanted maybe a peaches and cream type of thing, would it be as simple as just swapping the TFA Strawberry with a peach concentrate?



For a simple Peaches and cream, yes, you could try FA White Peach at 2%. CAP Yellow Peach is also very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (26/5/16)

Ernest said:


> For a simple Peaches and cream, yes, you could try FA White Peach at 2%. CAP Yellow Peach is also very good.


White Peach is great although I don't know if I would use it in a Peaches and Cream mix. For me it's more a fresh peach flavor, something I would expect in a drink of sorts. I have heard great thing about CAP Juicy Peach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (26/5/16)

Ernest said:


> For a simple Peaches and cream, yes, you could try FA White Peach at 2%. CAP Yellow Peach is also very good.



Thanks
Just 2%? As opposed to the TFA Strawberry 6% for Mustard Milk.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (26/5/16)

Caveman said:


> White Peach is great although I don't know if I would use it in a Peaches and Cream mix. For me it's more a fresh peach flavor, something I would expect in a drink of sorts. I have heard great thing about CAP Juicy Peach.



Thanks
I see a TFA Juicy Peach


----------



## Ernest (26/5/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Thanks
> Just 2%? As opposed to the TFA Strawberry 6% for Mustard Milk.



FA flavors are very strong. As @Caveman said, it is a fresh peach flavor, I haven't tried juicy peach yet, but also hear great things about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ezekiel (26/5/16)

I only have Juicy Peach (TFA), which is on the weaker side - I would say you can give that a shot at 8-10%, with the VBIC at 6-8%. VBIC not my most favourite cream though, and there is quite a lot of vanilla in there. For peaches + cream I might rather go with Cap Sweet Cream, FA Cream Fresh, or even Greek Yoghurt (Cap or TFA).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (26/5/16)

Ezekiel said:


> For peaches + cream I might rather go with Cap Sweet Cream, FA Cream Fresh, or even Greek Yoghurt (Cap or TFA).



Thanks
Same % as VBIC?


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (26/5/16)

I see there is a CAP Peaches and Cream. So then maybe just....

CAP Peaches and Cream 10% ?


----------



## Ernest (26/5/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> I see there is a CAP Peaches and Cream. So then maybe just....
> 
> CAP Peaches and Cream 10% ?



I've never used it, but I won't start at 10%. Maybe try 5% and work from there.


----------



## Ezekiel (26/5/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> I see there is a CAP Peaches and Cream. So then maybe just....
> 
> CAP Peaches and Cream 10% ?



Seems more or less legit.



> *Single flavor recommendations: 9*
> Average quantity: 9.2% (Median: 10.0%)
> Minimum used quantity: 5.0%
> Maximum used quantity: 12.0%



http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/1640

Read through the notes section, ppl often post copied notes from master tasters there.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (26/5/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Seems more or less legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks - This helps


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (26/5/16)

Thanks again all. Gonna give Mustard Milk a go before moving onto Peaches + Cream

Reactions: Like 2


----------

